# Moving electrical equipment from Australia to the US



## yvetteeeee (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all. I am being relocated to New York with my job. All of my furnishings and electricals have been shipped. Then today I was told by someone that none of them will work over there. Is this true? Is there something I can buy to help convert them? All ideas welcome, I'm worried I just wasted a few thousand dollars! Thanks Yvetteeeee


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yvetteeeee said:


> Hi all. I am being relocated to New York with my job. All of my furnishings and electricals have been shipped. Then today I was told by someone that none of them will work over there. Is this true? Is there something I can buy to help convert them? All ideas welcome, I'm worried I just wasted a few thousand dollars! Thanks Yvetteeeee


its 110v in the US 
what are your appliances

http://www.kropla.com/electric2.htm

oh dear ....


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Many AC adapters are dual volt these days (things like Laptop AC Adapters will take both 110 and 240) 

For the equipment that doesn't, you can get a step up transformer.

Of course it pays to carefully check the label on the adapter before plugging it in. 

I traveled to the US and used my laptop with just a standard old NZ-US plug adapter and it worked fine, as did my iPhone charger and camera charger


----------



## outoflv (Apr 14, 2011)

We brought all of our US electronics to Oz with us and they all work with a little help. I imagine yours will so if they are new enough.

Computers work with an Aussie cable and plug.

Sony Bravia works with just an adapter and a Foxtel digital set top box.

Wii works with Oz plug, ordered by phone, but only with our us games.

Surround sound/DVD player (Sony) works with step up/step down transformer.

PS2 only needs an adapter. 

Just check the back of each one to make sure it has dual voltage or contact the manufacturer.

Best of luck!


----------

